# !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!



## mad (27. Januar 2006)

Hab heute mal "Blechpeitsche/Adrenalin" gegen den "Twisterpeitschen" Blank in gewicht, aktion, und wandstärke usw getestet um mal zu sehen ob diese beiden ruten gleich sind oder doch unterschiede da sind.

bei wiegen waren die beiden noch gleich,#6 
http://img98.*ih.us/img98/4729/dsc003158sa.jpg
Twisterpeitsche!!!
http://img87.*ih.us/img87/540/dsc003148et.jpg
Blechpeitsche!!!

dann im durchmesser und wandstärke....

Blechpeitsche;-----------------Twisterpeitsche,
Handteil unten, 13,6mm,--------------13,8mm
Handteil oben,   8,4mm,---------------8,8mm
Wandstärke,     1,5mm,---------------1,3mm
Spitzenteil,      10,1mm,--------------10,3mm
Spitze,             2,4mm,---------------3,0mm

http://img99.*ih.us/img99/8631/dsc003164wf.jpg
http://img99.*ih.us/img99/6900/dsc003171ul.jpg
hier sind also schon die ersten wenn auch nur kleine unterschiede,

habe dann beide ruten nebeneinander mit je 500gr wasserflaschen auf aktion überprüft,
http://img99.*ih.us/img99/8575/dsc003222qr.jpg
vom handteil bis ca. 50cm nach der steckverbindung waren die ruten noch ungefähr gleich.
den größten unterschied merkt man dann erst an der spitze, da beim messen schon die twisterpeitsche dicker ist wirkt sich das auch im spitzenteil aus,
http://img64.*ih.us/img64/3409/dsc003239lt.jpg
beide flaschen sind vom gewicht gleich und keine berührt den boden.
http://img64.*ih.us/img64/5613/dsc003192kb.jpg
hier zu sehen das die blechpeitsche eine weichere spitze hat gegenüber der twisterpeitsche,
http://img90.*ih.us/img90/5513/dsc003235ok.jpg
von der optik her und vom gewicht sind beide sehr gleich, von der aktion aber fällt die twisterpeitsche härter und einen tick schneller aus.

welche rute nun die besser ist muß jeder selber entscheiden, ich finde beide super und wer nicht umbedingt eine original blechpeitsche/adrenalin will der kann bei der twisterpeitsche geld sparen.
oder wer es lieber an der spitze weicher will eine Bp, der auf mehr dampf im spitzenteil steht die Tp.

werde keine weitern test an den blanks machen, weil auf die ruten schon 2 boarder darauf warten sie endlich zu bekommen.|wavey:


----------



## rainer1962 (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*

#6 :m danke MAD für die Arbeit und die Infos,
jetzt kommts noch nach dem Aufbau auf die Ausgewogenheit an aber dafür bist du ja zuständig|kopfkrat


----------



## Bubbel2000 (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*

hi mad,

welche rute findest du persönlich besser? also wenn man eine allround rute für zander hecht barsch wels sucht? 

mfg steffen


----------



## Bubbel2000 (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*

ach ja mad: danke, endlich mal klarheit und wir wissen, warum die adrenalin/blechpeitsche teurer ist!!!


----------



## rainer1962 (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*

bubbel das versteh ich nicht????? Weil sie dünner ist und ne stärkere Wand hat und weil sie "weicher" ist?????


----------



## Birger (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*

Ganz klasse der Test, jetzt ist endlich Ruhe um das Thema. Jetzt kann sich eben jeder sein eigenes Bild von den Ruten machen, find ich echt super:m .


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*

Solche detailierten Infos sind mal interessant. Danke #6 

Frage dazu: Wie wird wohl die neue Harrison_Blank  mit vergleichbaren 90 GR  WG dagegen aussehen? #c


----------



## Bubbel2000 (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*

@reiner: ich lass da mal lieber mad was zu sagen! ich dachte nur, dass der preis ja vielleicht gerechtfertigt ist, jetzt wo sie unterschiedlich sind  aber is sage nix weiter, mad is der fachmann!!!


----------



## slu (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*

@mad
danke das du dir mal die arbeit gemacht hast um bei Ruten zu vergleichen. Ich fände jetzt noch interessant wie sich die Harrison zu der PB/TP verhält. Ich weiß ich weiß, einer will immer noch was anderes aber wenn wir das noch hätten dann kann sich wirklich jeder ein Bild davon machen #6


----------



## Bernhard* (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*

@mad: Das erlauben die BP- und TP-Anwärter sicher noch, oder??? |kopfkrat


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> welche rute nun die besser ist muß jeder selber entscheiden, ich finde beide super und wer nicht umbedingt eine original blechpeitsche/adrenalin will der kann bei der twisterpeitsche geld sparen.
> oder wer es lieber an der spitze weicher will eine Bp, der auf mehr dampf im spitzenteil steht die Tp.


Dann wäre ja die TP sogar die bessere Rute zum harten Vollkontaktfischen wie Gufi oder Köderfisch, echt interessant. Die BP wäre dann variabler nach unten mit kleinen Ködern und mit mehr Reserven von der Bruchfestigkeit.

Der Vergleich mit einem andern Blänk wäre aber wirklich noch viel mega-interessanter!


----------



## slu (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*

Hi @ all,
finde auch den vergleich mit z. B. einer Harrison sehr interessant und deswegen habe ich gerade ein paar Bilder von meiner VHF 30 - 75 unter einer Belastung von 0,5 KG gemacht (genau wie bei der BP/TP). Evtl. kann man die Ruten ja auch so vergleichen obwohl ein direktrer Vergleich besser wäre #6


----------



## Bubbel2000 (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*

@slu: worauf fischt du mit der rute? steigen da fische aus? die rute ist doch extrem hart...freu mich über bericht, leg los


----------



## rainer1962 (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> @slu: worauf fischt du mit der rute? steigen da fische aus? die rute ist doch extrem hart...freu mich über bericht, leg los


 
nun ich hatte noch keinen Aussteiger welcher durch die Rute bedingt war. Mit Gufis und Wobbler auf Zander. Gehört aber in den Harrison thread ;-)


----------



## mad (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*

@all,
freut mich das euch der vergleich gefällt#6 



> Bubbel2000,
> hi mad,
> welche rute findest du persönlich besser? also wenn man eine allround rute für zander hecht barsch wels sucht?
> mfg steffen


ich persönlich habe davor beide blanks für fast gleich gehalten,
jetzt nach den test würde ich persönlich auf zander und wels die twisterpeitsche nehmen hat für mich mehr rückgrad und, für barsch und hecht die blechpeitsche weil die weicher in der spitze ist.
ist aber geschmacksache und meine meinung dazu, jeder fischt anders.#6 



> Bubbel2000,
> ach ja mad: danke, endlich mal klarheit und wir wissen, warum die adrenalin/blechpeitsche teurer ist!!!


deswegen ist die eine oder andere aber nicht schlechter, nur weil die Bp/Ad mehr kostet.
ich sehe die Adrenalin als original nachfolger der Blechpeitsche an, aber rechtfertigt den preis sicher nicht. da gehts auch um den Mythos blechpeitsche und der kostet halt. hab selber eine und würde mir wieder eine kaufen.:l 



> Toni_1962,
> Solche detailierten Infos sind mal interessant. Danke
> Frage dazu: Wie wird wohl die neue Harrison_Blank mit vergleichbaren 90 GR WG dagegen aussehen?


eine harrison 30/75gr oder die 45/90gr usw kann man aber so nicht vergleichen mit der Bp/Tp. eine harrison ist eine schnellere rute und von der aktion sicher härter.
die Bp/Tb sind beide ja gleich vom wurfgewicht und da auch vergleichbar da beide ruten die Tp angeblich auch von der selben firma aus usa kommen soll.



> slu,
> @mad
> danke das du dir mal die arbeit gemacht hast um bei Ruten zu vergleichen. Ich fände jetzt noch interessant wie sich die Harrison zu der PB/TP verhält. Ich weiß ich weiß, einer will immer noch was anderes aber wenn wir das noch hätten dann kann sich wirklich jeder ein Bild davon machen


kann ich noch nicht versprechen.#c 



> burn77,
> @mad: Das erlauben die BP- und TP-Anwärter sicher noch, oder???


werde mal nachfragen was die dazu meinen.#6 



> Bubbel2000,
> @slu: worauf fischt du mit der rute? steigen da fische aus? die rute ist doch extrem hart...freu mich über bericht, leg los


hi bubbel,
keine angst *die rute ist genial auf zander mit gufi*
.#6


----------



## Geraetefetischist (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*

Nun ja, das ist imo derselbe Blank!

Die Massabweichungen sind Marginal und die Aktionsabweichung auch.
Lediglich der Spitzendurchmesser ist etwas unterschiedlich.

Vermutlich hat die Herstellerfirma nicht nur einen Mandrel wo sie die Matten drauf wickelt, sondern mehrere, Den Ofen immer mit einer zu beschicken - glaub ich nicht so wirklich.

Imo sind das völlig übliche Toleranzen die beim Herstellungsprozess auftreten. Ich denke bei mehreren Twisterpeitscheblanks im Vergleich wäre ein ähnliches Ergebnis bei rumgekommen.

Einfach mal im Laden mehrere Gleiche Ruten vergleichen. Die haben teils ebensolche abweichungen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Bubbel2000 (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*

kann mir das beim besten willen nicht vorstellen. wenn das stimmt find ich das ne riesen sauerei!!! und manche mercedes fahren sich auch besser oder was? der unterschied war eindeutig zu sehen, dass glaub ich einfach nicht!!!!


----------



## mad (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*

hi,

bei den vergleich gings ja nicht um irgendwelche toleranzen, sondern ob der twisterpeitschen blank der gleiche ist wie der Bp oder nicht.
man kann den test ja gleich in frage stellen ob ich das alles richtig gemacht habe oder nicht.#c  ist mir persönlich aber egal, für mich war wichtig sind sie beiden gleich oder nicht. 
wenn wer meint das ist so nicht richtig der vergleich, soll sich selber beide blanks kaufen oder gleich mehrere und selber vergleichen.#6


----------



## Frankko (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*

Hallo Mad,
der Test war Klasse und ich, fuer meinen Teil, weiss jetzt auf welche Rute ich sparen werde.
Vielen Dank fuer diesen Test.
Gruss Frankko


----------



## rainer1962 (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*

nun auf diesen Test hin würde ich die TP bevorzugen 
hab ja die Gelegenheit die BP zu testen dann werd ich sehen was für mich in Frage kommt, wenn überhaupt......


----------



## melis (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*

Der Test war klasse, alles was wichtig ist wurde gezeigt. Fehlt nur noch das jeder persönlich die mal in der Hand hat, aber das ist eher unmöglich. 
Danke schön mad.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*

@melis: so siehts aus. ich würd gern bevor ich eine der beiden kaufe beide in der hand haben. es kommt für mich nur einer der beiden in frage, harrison hab ich persönlich ausgeschlossen. lieber die härtere tp oder die bp. aber beide sind schon ziemlich hart ;-) erstmal sparen, 2007 wirds dann aber klappen, vielleicht schon ende 2006....kann ja nicht ne neue angelkaufen und habe dann kein geld für tageskarten mehr :-D und bei uns hier geht das nur mit tageskarten!!!


----------



## esox_105 (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*

So eine teure Rute wäre mir zum angeln viel zu schade.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*

@esox: waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas???????? |muahah:


----------



## mad (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> @melis: so siehts aus. ich würd gern bevor ich eine der beiden kaufe beide in der hand haben. es kommt für mich nur einer der beiden in frage, *harrison hab ich persönlich ausgeschlossen. lieber die härtere tp oder die bp. aber beide sind schon ziemlich hart ;-)* erstmal sparen, 2007 wirds dann aber klappen, vielleicht schon ende 2006....kann ja nicht ne neue angelkaufen und habe dann kein geld für tageskarten mehr :-D und bei uns hier geht das nur mit tageskarten!!!




hi bubbel,

warum hast die harrison ausgeschlossen???;+ 
wenn dir die Tp und Bp auch noch zu hart sind glaube habe ich noch was für dich!!!#6


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> wenn dir die Tp und Bp auch noch zu hart sind glaube habe ich noch was für dich!!!


 
was wäre das ? #h


----------



## mad (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*



			
				melis schrieb:
			
		

> Der Test war klasse, alles was wichtig ist wurde gezeigt. Fehlt nur noch das jeder persönlich die mal in der Hand hat, aber das ist eher unmöglich.
> Danke schön mad.




|wavey: ihr müßt halt mal nach bayern kommen dann könnt ihr alle ruten mal testen.|wavey: 

oder wir fahren gleich mal nach schweden zum hecht fischen, dann könnt ihr im drill mal die ruten fischen.
bin im mai am bolmen und ende september anfang oktober .#6


----------



## Bubbel2000 (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*

@mad: prinzipiell steh ich auf harte ruten, so wie die adrenalin oder tp...weiß halt nicht welche mir besser gefallen würde...


----------



## LUCCIO77 (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*

Hi esox,
ne kleine Geschichte story für Dich. Waren letztes Jahr ne Woche im Juni auf Hecht auf dem Carwitzer See. 5 Mann insgesamt! Zwei Boote! Ein Boot mit Sven und Ralf. Das andere Boot mit mir Jan und nem Jungangler(Tristan 17).
Sven und Ralf hatten Echolot und was noch schlimmer ist Ralf hatte lange gespart für Blechpeitsche und Infinity. Naja was will ich sagen der Einzige der keinen Hecht übern Meter hatte war Ralf aber er sah mit dem schicken Zeug schon wie ein Profi aus. Wie haben ihn damit ganz schön hochgezogen. Also glaub mir das Zeug is echt für Leute die entweder zu viel Kohle haben oder Materialfreaks sind. Tristan hatte altes Angelzeug von mir und den dicksten Hecht.112cm. Man staune was ne 10 Jahre alte Perfection und ne Rozemeijer für 50 Euro so alles leistet.   
Also man kann auch ohne leben!


----------



## Birger (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> |wavey: ihr müßt halt mal nach bayern kommen dann könnt ihr alle ruten mal testen.|wavey:
> 
> oder wir fahren gleich mal nach schweden zum hecht fischen, dann könnt ihr im drill mal die ruten fischen.
> bin im mai am bolmen und ende septemper anfang oktober .#6


 
Dann kommst du mit einem LKW und deinem Gerätepark angefahren:m .
Wo genau ist Bolmen?
Edit: habs gegoogelt, top.


----------



## mad (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*

http://img88.*ih.us/img88/904/dsc003272xl.jpg

von oben nach unten; Twisterpeitsche 5/100, Blechpeitsche 5/100, Twisterpeitsche light 5/70.

http://img23.*ih.us/img23/1695/dsc003344rw.jpg

dann überlegte ich ob ich mal eine Harrison mit vergleiche???
hab leider zur zeit keinen einzigen blank VHF 30/75gr, bekomme ich alle erst am montag, aber einen VHF 15/45gr habe ich noch.#6 

von oben Blechpeitsche 5/100, Twisterpeitsche 5/70, Harrison VHF 15/45,

http://img90.*ih.us/img90/8126/dsc003285wz.jpg

schade das ich keine VHF 30/75 da habe, aber montag werde ich mal noch ein foto machen.#6 

http://img95.*ih.us/img95/3527/dsc003296ka.jpg


----------



## slu (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> @slu: worauf fischt du mit der rute? steigen da fische aus? die rute ist doch extrem hart...freu mich über bericht, leg los



@Bubbel2000
Habe die Rute jetzt ca. 1 Woche aber ich bin leider noch nicht zum angeln gekommen! Hauptsächlich gehe ich auf Zander und Hecht und da soll sie einfach super sein. Wie gesagt, hab mich beim kauf von den anderen Meinungen überzeugen lassen und sie war (oder ist) das Geld auf jeden Fall wert #6


----------



## slu (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*

@mad
Ja super, finde es gut das du dir so Mühe gibst, das ist doch klasse #6 Bald haben wir hier einen Vergleich von allen hochwertigen Gufiruten die du so hast. Bin mal gespannt was im direkten Vergleich mit BP/TP und VHF 30 - 75 rauskommt.


----------



## mad (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*



			
				slu schrieb:
			
		

> @mad
> Ja super, finde es gut das du dir so Mühe gibst, das ist doch klasse #6 Bald haben wir hier einen Vergleich von allen hochwertigen Gufiruten die du so hast. Bin mal gespannt was im direkten Vergleich mit BP/TP und VHF 30 - 75 rauskommt.




wollte es selber mal wissen wie die in aktion aussehen.#6 

und noch eins für alle, hier sieht man "nur" die aktion, hier kann man nicht erkennen ob der blank schnell ist oder nicht.
eine Harrison hat einen schnelleren blank wie die Bp oder TP, und für mich wird eine Harrison VHF auf Zander mit Gufi immer die bessere rute bleiben.#6 
mir persönlich liegt dieser blank/rute für die fischerei mit gufi am besten.|wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> Blechpeitsche;-----------------Twisterpeitsche,
> Handteil unten, 13,6mm,--------------13,8mm
> Handteil oben,   8,4mm,---------------8,8mm
> Wandstärke,     1,5mm,---------------1,3mm
> ...





			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Vermutlich hat die Herstellerfirma nicht nur einen Mandrel wo sie die Matten drauf wickelt, sondern mehrere, Den Ofen immer mit einer zu beschicken - glaub ich nicht so wirklich.
> Imo sind das völlig übliche Toleranzen die beim Herstellungsprozess auftreten. Ich denke bei mehreren Twisterpeitscheblanks im Vergleich wäre ein ähnliches Ergebnis bei rumgekommen.


 
Ich halte die unterschiedlichen Maße schon für gewollt.
Bei den Teiledicken ist ein 1/10 sicherlich nicht so eine gewaltige Sache.
Aber bei der Wandstärke sind 2/10 schon eine ganze Menge und die 6/10 bei der Spitze sind Welten.
Wenn ich mal so vergleiche, daß eine Sportex KevSpin3 2,4mm und eine KevSpin4 2,8mm Spitze hat, und das ist ein wirklicher Unterschied bei der Rute.
Dann sollte eine Firma wie dieser Hersteller ja wohl wahrlich in der Lage sein genau zu arbeiten. Identisch sicherlich nicht, aber nahe bei.

Auch habe ich etliche Ruten 2 oder 3 mal und habe niemals so große Unterschiede gesehen, gefühlt und gemessen, selbst wenn die einige Serien auseinander gekauft wurden. Und die nur in der 50 bis 100 EUR Klasse (umgerechnet) liegen. Ist doch sehr unlogisch, daß ein exquisiter Hersteller gerade hier schlampen würde. Dafür kaufen die Kunden doch gerade die teuren Sachen: nachvollziehbare gleichbleibende Qualität und Ausführung.
Ich halte es auch nicht so verkehrt, mal dem Namen "Blech-" und "Twister-" zu folgen, die ja nun eindeutig auf Blinker bzw. eben die Modernisierung auf Gummi angepaßt sind, und die (statische) Biegeaktion paßt auch dazu.

Aber sicher wissen würde man das eben nur bei einem Herstellercommitment.

@mad: Supersache mit Messen und Zollstock!. So in der Richtung habe ich schon mal ein Meßgerüst geplant, mit einer großen Rückwand, lauter Meßstreifen wie z.B. die billigen Baumarktpapierstreifenlineale und einigen Vergleichslinien. Dazu bräuchte man noch einen verschieblichen Schlitten am Boden und eine Umlenkrolle zu einer Federwaage, um erstens variabler und zweitens dynamischer (Film) messen zu können. 
Anhand der der verschiedenen und voll ausgelenkten Biegekurven denke ich sogar die Werfbarkeiten bestimmen zu können. 
Verrücktheit kennt keine Grenzen ...


----------



## mad (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*



> AngelDet,
> @mad: Supersache mit Messen und Zollstock!. So in der Richtung habe ich schon mal ein Meßgerüst geplant, mit einer großen Rückwand, lauter Meßstreifen wie z.B. die billigen Baumarktpapierstreifenlineale und einigen Vergleichslinien. Dazu bräuchte man noch einen verschieblichen Schlitten am Boden und eine Umlenkrolle zu einer Federwaage, um erstens variabler und zweitens dynamischer (Film) messen zu können.
> Anhand der der verschiedenen und voll ausgelenkten Biegekurven denke ich sogar die Werfbarkeiten bestimmen zu können.
> Verrücktheit kennt keine Grenzen ...



für alle,#h

das war nur ein vergleich wie sich die blanks unter belastung von 500gr ca. verhalten. 
ich habe die blanks alle gleich bei ca. 60cm aufliegen lassen der rest frei. habe nicht darauf geachtet wo bei jeden blank der overlap(springpunkt) ist, alleine hier würde es schon leichte abweichungen geben von der aktion.#h 
wer es genauer wissen möchte der muß es in der richtung wie angeldet beschreibt selber testen. schon bei den fotos gibts abweichungen da diese ja nicht auf einen stativ war sondern von mir frei hand gemacht würden.
#h es war ein test für alle die mal sehen wollten wie sich die blanks ungefähr verhalten unter belastung von 500gr.#h


----------



## Geraetefetischist (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*



> Aber sicher wissen würde man das eben nur bei einem Herstellercommitment



Genau das wollte ich zum Ausdruck bringen. Nicht den Vergleich Anzweifeln oder so.
Das jetzt hier stattfindende "Die ist steifer, die nicht so" kann genau andersherum sein als bei diesem Test.
Die Einzige Aussage die ich hier treffen würde wäre, dass die insgesamt sehr Ähnlich sind!

Ich hab hier 3 gleiche Harrisonblanks rumstehen. Spitzendurchmesser 2,42; 2,57 und 2,64 mm. Auch über 2 zehntel mm toleranz. Völlig Normal.

Ist auch klar, man kriegt nie denselben Pressdruck hin beim Backen, die Verziehen sich dabei teils (siehe 1B-Blanks) und manchmal sieht man auch leichte Mattenverzerrungen. Das kann nie genau gleich sein.
Anschliessend werden die Konisch eingeschliffen. Daher kommen Variationen in der Wandstärke und Durchmessern. Teils sogar Längendifferenzen von 1 cm auf die Gesamte Rutenlänge. Der Schleifkonus geht unterschiedlich tief rein. Handarbeit eben, dafür schlackert aber nichts bei den Passungen, wei es bei Grossserienprodukten vorkommen kann.

Also nicht überbewerten, hier ist jeweils nur eine 1 Blank-Stichprobe verglichen worden und nicht die ganze Serie. Das ergibt zwar einen Guten Anhaltspunkt, aber fürs aufstellen Harter Fakten wäre es mir nicht genug.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Bernhard* (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> bei den vergleich gings ja nicht um irgendwelche toleranzen, sondern ob der twisterpeitschen blank der gleiche ist wie der Bp oder nicht.
> man kann den test ja gleich in frage stellen ob ich das alles richtig gemacht habe oder nicht.#c ist mir persönlich aber egal, für mich war wichtig sind sie beiden gleich oder nicht.
> wenn wer meint das ist so nicht richtig der vergleich, soll sich selber beide blanks kaufen oder gleich mehrere und selber vergleichen.#6


 
Hi MAD!

Du hast ja selber auch ne Blechpeitsche, gell! Und wenn wir das Harrison-Treffen machen und noch jemand dabei ist, der die gleiche Rute hat, kann man ja auch diese beiden Blanks/Ruten vergleichen. Dann kommt vielleicht raus, ob es nur Produktionsabweichungen zwischen dem Blank der BP und der TP waren oder ob es sich um unterschiedliche Blanks handelt!

Wenn quasi die beiden BP von der Aktion und Dicke (bei mehreren Messpunkten) gleich wären, so kann man auch sicher sein, dass BP und TP unterschiedliche Blanks sind. Oder lieg ich da falsch? #c

Übrigens - hast Du eigentlich schon den TP-light-Blank verbaut???


----------



## singer (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*

Ist das ein gutes Angebot?

Angebot


----------



## slu (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*

Bei eBay gibt es auch gerade die originale BP! Die würd allerdings noch gut teuer werden! Bei der Blinkeredition ist nicht so eine "GUTE" Ausstattung verbaut wie bei der BP/Adrenalin. Nur 359 €, naja ist auch viel Geld #6


----------



## fishcat (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*

dann überlegte ich ob ich mal eine Harrison mit vergleiche???
hab leider zur zeit keinen einzigen blank VHF 30/75gr, bekomme ich alle erst am montag, aber einen VHF 15/45gr habe ich noch.#6 


schade das ich keine VHF 30/75 da habe, aber montag werde ich mal noch ein foto machen.#6 

[/quote]

Hallo mad,
kannst Du das versprochene Vergleichsfoto zwischen BP, TP und VHF 30/75 noch einstellen ?


----------



## Bernhard* (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*



			
				singer schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das ein gutes Angebot?
> 
> Angebot


Wenn man daran denkt, wie teuer schon alleine der Blank ist!? Aber der Kork schaut schon nicht gerade edel aus! Derjenige weiss schon warum er das Handteil nicht fotographiert hat!

Beim Stollenwerk kostet die Blinker Edition neu 549,-


----------



## mad (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*



> fishcat,
> Hallo mad,
> kannst Du das versprochene Vergleichsfoto zwischen BP, TP und VHF 30/75 noch einstellen ?



bekomme erst wieder bp blanks, der blank ist schon aufgebaut und weg.



> burn77,
> Dann kommt vielleicht raus, ob es nur Produktionsabweichungen zwischen dem Blank der BP und der TP waren oder ob es sich um unterschiedliche Blanks handelt!



für mich sind es unterschiedliche blanks.



> Übrigens - hast Du eigentlich schon den TP-light-Blank verbaut???



nein habe ich noch nicht aufgebaut, mir persönlich gefällt der blank ganz gut und werde die rute selber eine zeit lang mal fischen.#6


----------



## Bernhard* (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*



			
				singer schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das ein gutes Angebot?
> 
> Angebot


 
Wenns stimmt, wär das hier ein gutes Angebot:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Graphite-USA-neu-Aufbau-wie-Blechpeitsche-Handmade_W0QQitemZ7219526088QQcategoryZ56731QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## slu (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*

@ fishcat
Vergleichsbilder von der BP/TP und der 75er VHF sind doch schon drin!!! Guck mal im Harrison Threat, da müsstest du fündig werden #6


----------



## fishcat (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*



			
				slu schrieb:
			
		

> @ fishcat
> Vergleichsbilder von der BP/TP und der 75er VHF sind doch schon drin!!! Guck mal im Harrison Threat, da müsstest du fündig werden #6


 

Danke, hab´s doch noch gefunden ... !


----------



## Bernhard* (6. März 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*

Hallo zusammen!

Bezüglich der Frage ob nun der Blank der Twisterpeitsche der gleiche ist wie bei der Blechpeitsche (bzw. Skyblade Adrenalin, Olivier P. Notung) habe ich sowohl beim ASE als auch bei Stollenwerk angefragt.

*Antwort ASE: Ja*, es ist der gleiche Blank.

*Antwort Stollenwerk: Nein*, es ist nicht der gleiche Blank. Dies kann auch garnicht möglich sein, da Cebbra (Firma die aus Stollenwerk entstanden ist - jetzt eigenständig) die alleinigen Erwerbsrechte für diesen Blank bei Graphite USA hat und (momentan) nur Stollenwerk mit diesem Blank beliefert. CMW holt sich die Blanks für die "Notung" auf beim Stolli.

Was man davon jetzt halten kann, sollte sich jeder selber denken...

Meine Meinung:

Gleicher Blank? Nein!
Gleicher Hersteller? Vielleicht

_ p.s. (Nachtrag):

zu bedenken ist natürlich auch der immense Preisunterschied beim Blank: 199 EUR (TP) zu weit über 400 EUR (Adrenalin/BP)!!_


----------



## Regentaucher (6. März 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*

Burn77: genauso isses


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. März 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*

Hier nochmal eine Frage, weil dazu besser paßt:
ist die Harrison VT nicht dichter an den BP / TP, und welche würde da am ehesten äquivalent sein? eine 40-90g gibts ja leider nicht, oder?


----------



## Bernhard* (6. März 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Hier nochmal eine Frage, weil dazu besser paßt:
> ist die Harrison VT nicht dichter an den BP / TP, und welche würde da am ehesten äquivalent sein? eine 40-90g gibts ja leider nicht, oder?



Hi, da musst wohl warten bis MAD wieder vom Schifahren da ist - ist wohl der eizige, der die ganzen VHF, die BP und die TP schon gefischt hat!


----------



## Bernhard* (6. März 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*



			
				Regentaucher schrieb:
			
		

> Burn77: genauso isses



Eben nicht!!! Du hast den Blank ja auch!!! 

Nur zum Verbauen hat den nur der Stollenwerk und mit entsprechender Genehmigung der CMW.


----------



## Nomade (6. März 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Hier nochmal eine Frage, weil dazu besser paßt:
> ist die Harrison VT nicht dichter an den BP / TP, und welche würde da am ehesten äquivalent sein? eine 40-90g gibts ja leider nicht, oder?



Doch, es gibt auch das VT-Modell mit 90g. WG.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. März 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*



			
				Nomade schrieb:
			
		

> Doch, es gibt auch das VT-Modell mit 90g. WG.


Das wäre ja super!


----------



## dosunny (16. April 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*

Hi Mad,
danke für den Test ich habe mich für die BP entschieden, die TP ist bestimmt auch eine super Rute aber bei mir hat halt der Mythos mitentschieden!
Die PB ist mit Sicherheit das Geld nicht wert, aber ich werde sie nicht mehr hergeben..Und würde sie mir jederzeit wieder bauen.
 #6 #6


----------



## Bernhard* (16. April 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*



			
				dosunny schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Mad,
> danke für den Test ich habe mich für die BP entschieden, die TP ist bestimmt auch eine super Rute aber bei mir hat halt der Mythos mitentschieden!
> Die PB ist mit Sicherheit das Geld nicht wert, aber ich werde sie nicht mehr hergeben..Und würde sie mir jederzeit wieder bauen.
> #6 #6



Hi!

Hast den BP-Nachbau schon oder bekommst die Rute erst?


----------



## dosunny (16. April 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*

Sie ist schon fertig, und ich habe sie mir selber gebaut!!
Und  ist Richtig gut geworden!:l 



Gruß:m


----------



## Bernhard* (17. April 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*



			
				dosunny schrieb:
			
		

> Sie ist schon fertig, und ich habe sie mir selber gebaut!!
> Und  ist Richtig gut geworden!:l
> 
> 
> ...



Respekt und willkommen im Klub (Klub der Blechpeitscher nicht BP-Bauer )!


----------



## dosunny (17. April 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*



			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> Respekt und willkommen im Klub (Klub der Blechpeitscher nicht BP-Bauer )!


 
Ich bin ein Peitscher und ein BP (Ruten)-Bauer oder wie ist das gemeint??

Gruß


----------



## rainer1962 (17. April 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*



			
				dosunny schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin ein Peitscher und ein BP (Ruten)-Bauer oder wie ist das gemeint??
> 
> Gruß


 
Das bezog Burn auf sich nehm ich mal an, er ist BP Peitscher aber kein bauer:q
das war garantiert nicht negativ gemeint


----------



## Bernhard* (18. April 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Das bezog Burn auf sich nehm ich mal an, er ist BP Peitscher aber kein bauer:q
> das war garantiert nicht negativ gemeint


 
Genauso ist es - der Rainer ist ein schlaues Bürschchen!

Hab auch ne BP, hab sie mir aber bauen lassen. Daher "willkommen im Club", da wir beide den gleichen Blank fischen und "Respekt" weil Du Dir die Rute sogar selbst gebaut hast! #6


----------



## Bernhard* (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*



			
				dosunny schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Mad,
> danke für den Test ich habe mich für die BP entschieden, die TP ist bestimmt auch eine super Rute aber bei mir hat halt der Mythos mitentschieden!
> Die PB ist mit Sicherheit das Geld nicht wert, aber ich werde sie nicht mehr hergeben..Und würde sie mir jederzeit wieder bauen.
> #6 #6


 
Hi Dosunny!
Na, hast die Blechpeitsche schon einweihen können?

Hat in der letzten Zeit (Beginn Raubfischsaison) noch jemand Erfahrungen mit Blechpeitsche/Twisterpeitsche gemacht?


----------



## Birger (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*

Ich hab meine mit einigen Hechten am 1. Mai eingeweiht, war zwar kein Riese dabei, hat aber trotzdem super Spaß gebracht. Gefischt hab ich vorwiegend 15er Attractor mit dem leichten Kopf, den PB in D und Grandma in 15cm.
Ging alles prima. Ich hab auch schon den A-Turbo am schweren Kopf und am mittleren Kopf gefischt, das geht auch beides! Mein Kumpel fischt ne 80g Sportex, damit hatte man genau 0 Gefühl für die kleinen Köder, konnte man total vergessen.


----------



## Bernhard* (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*



			
				Birger schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab meine mit einigen Hechten am 1. Mai eingeweiht, war zwar kein Riese dabei, hat aber trotzdem super Spaß gebracht. Gefischt hab ich vorwiegend 15er Attractor mit dem leichten Kopf, den PB in D und Grandma in 15cm.
> Ging alles prima. Ich hab auch schon den A-Turbo am schweren Kopf und am mittleren Kopf gefischt, das geht auch beides! Mein Kumpel fischt ne 80g Sportex, damit hatte man genau 0 Gefühl für die kleinen Köder, konnte man total vergessen.


 
Hi Birger! Super!

Hört sich ja fasst ein wenig an wie ne Reklame von Herrn Lorkowski! |supergri 
Na, bist Du froh dass Du Dich gegen die Twisterpeitsche entschieden hast?

Bin auch schon gespannt auf Deinen ersten Wallerfang auf die Blechpeitsche!!!  #6


----------



## Birger (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*

Ich würde die Blechpeitsche immer wieder kaufen, hat ja auch nichts mit Werbung zu tun, verdient der Lorkowski ja jetzt nichts mehr dran. nach dem Fang heute, hat sie sogar den Namen verdient, der drauf steht.


----------



## Bernhard* (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*



			
				Birger schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde die Blechpeitsche immer wieder kaufen, hat ja auch nichts mit Werbung zu tun, verdient der Lorkowski ja jetzt nichts mehr dran. nach dem Fang heute, hat sie sogar den Namen verdient, der drauf steht.



War ja auch nicht bös´gemeint.
Freu mich ja, dass unsere Ruten so top sind...genauso als ob ich den Zander gefangen hätt! #6


----------



## dosunny (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*



			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Dosunny!
> Na, hast die Blechpeitsche schon einweihen können?
> 
> Hat in der letzten Zeit (Beginn Raubfischsaison) noch jemand Erfahrungen mit Blechpeitsche/Twisterpeitsche gemacht?


 
Hi,
also am 1.Mai wars echt gut in ca.3 Stunden 4 Hechte und 2 Zander, 5 Tage später gleicher See (Toter Bach) da ging nichts ausser untermassige Hecht und Barsch.Ich habe noch einen Hecht gefangen der muß aber von einem Aal abgestammt haben 68 cm und und kein kg schwer, aber ich gebe nicht auf.
Frage gesch du mit MAD nach Schweden ?;+


----------



## Pernod (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*



			
				dosunny schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> Ich habe noch einen Hecht gefangen der muß aber von einem Aal abgestammt haben 68 cm und und kein kg schwer.;+


 
Hast bestimmt ´ne neue Spezies entdeckt (gefangen).Süsswasserhornhecht.:q


----------



## Bernhard* (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*



			
				dosunny schrieb:
			
		

> Frage gesch du mit MAD nach Schweden ?;+


 
Jo, hatte der MAD ja auch schon mal in den Harrison-Threat reingeschrieben. Haben uns ne 5er-Hütte gebucht. Vom Board kommt noch der Rainer1962 und mein Spezl Moped mit.


----------



## HD4ever (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*

wie sieht es eigendlich mit den blanks aus die es immer als Nachbau oder auch orginal gibt ????
hab hier gerade mal wieder einen gesehen ...
Rutenhalter,Handgriff und Ringe muß man sich dann wohls selber anbringen ?!
hab mich noch nie aös Rutenbauer bisher betätigt, aber wäre ja vielleicht auch ne gute Möglichkeit ... #c


----------



## mad (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*

servus HD4ever,

der twisterpeitschen-blank ist vielleicht der nachfolger der blechpeitsche da hinter der twisterpeitsche profi blinker steckt.|wavey: 
wenn du aber den original blank von der blechpeitsche willst mußt du dir eine adrenalin oder notung besorgen.
stollenwerk-cebbra ist der einzige der den original blank bekommt und verkauft.
hab die twisterpeitsche vor kurzen in 5-70gr aufgebaut, finde diese rute super.


----------



## netzeflicker (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*

Hallo ich habe einen Nachbau mit Blanks von  Pacifik Bay Wg 5-100g und habe sie in der letzeten Woche auf Texel eigeweiht.leider ohne Hecht der hat noch Schonzeit aber mir ging es hauptsächlich um das Werfen ich habe das Spektrum der Rute voll ausprobiert und bin wirklich begeistert vielleicht hole ich mir irgendwann einmal ein Original. Frage wieso verdient Lorkowski nichts mehr an der Twister/Blechpeitsche.
Allzeit Petri Heil


----------



## mad (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*

servus netzeflicker,

warum es die blechpeitsche von profi blinker nicht mehr gibt ist eine längere geschichte, kannst mich ja mal anrufen dann erzähle ich sie dir.
und bitte jetzt nicht falsch verstehen, bin sicher einwenig extrem was blanks angeht aber ein Pacifik Bay Wg 5-100g blank ist nicht vergleichbar. hatte diese blanks schon selber in der hand.:c


----------



## netzeflicker (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*

Hallo MAD schau doch einmal kurz in deinen Posteingang Gruß Netzeflicker


----------



## Papahecht (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*

Hallo allerseits

Schade das ich diesen Thread nicht schon früher gelesen habe. Jahrelang habe ich mit mir gerungen eine PB Blechpeitsche zu kaufen. Als ich dann soweit war, gab es sie so nicht mehr. Nun gut, dann besorge ich mir den Nachfolger, die Twisterpeitsche von ASE. Auf meine Nachfrage wurde mir versichert, das es sich um den gleichen Blank wie die org. PB handelt und auch der gleiche Rutenbauer die Ruten anfertigt. Als ich die Rute dann Ende April 2006 bekommen habe, war ich erstmal von der Verarbeitungsqualität begeistert. Beim Blank bin ich etwas ins grübeln gekommen. Man o man, ist der aber straff. Aber was soll`s, der Praxistest wird es zeigen. Mitte Mai ging es dann für eine Woche an den Greifswalder Bodden zum Hechtfischen. Und dort konnte die Rute zeigen, was in ihr steckt. 
Ich habe mir die Rute eigentlich nur zum Gufiangeln für Köder ab 15 cm Länge gekauft. Dafür ist die Rute hervorragend geeignet. Selbst 23 er Gufis sind kein Problem. Zwar kann man mit der Rute nicht so weit werfen, weil sie sich nicht stark auflädt, aber das ist in den Boddengewässern eh nicht so ausschlaggebend. Viel wichtiger ist eine gute Köderführung, Bisserkennung und ein harter Anschlag ohne Puffer. Und das meistert die Rute perfekt. 
Ich fische fast ausschließlich mit geflochtenen Schnüren und kann nicht sagen, das ich mit der Rute mehr Aussteiger als sonst habe. Vielleicht sogar etwas weniger, weil ich bei weicheren Ruten keinen so harten Anschlag hinbekomme und deshalb einige Fische schlecht hängen.
Den Verdacht, das es sich nicht um den org. Blechpeitschenblank handelt, habe ich beim anschauen der PB DVD`s bekommen. Ich hatte immer das Gefühl, das die dort gezeigten Ruten eine weiche Aktion zeigen als meine Twisterpeitsche. Durch eure Diskussion bin ich in meiner Vermutung bestätigt worden. Aber was soll`s, hergeben werde ich mein Rute nicht mehr. Dafür ist sie einfach zu gut geeignet für das Gufiangeln, wobei ich sagen muss, das sie erst ab etwa 40 g Ködergewichte in Fahrt kommt. Na ja, vielleicht besorge ich mir ja auch noch eine guterhaltene org. Blechpeitsche.
So, das soll`s erstmal gewesen sein. Freitag gehts wieder für 6 Tage an den Bodden, mal sehen wie die Hechte so drauf sind.
Allzeit Petri Heil


----------



## Bernhard* (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*



Papahecht schrieb:


> .... Na ja, vielleicht besorge ich mir ja auch noch eine guterhaltene org. Blechpeitsche.....
> ...



Für das Geld bzw. eher billiger solltest Du Dir lieber von MAD einen Nachbau aufbauen lassen (mit dem richtigen Blank). Die orig. BP wird immer noch ziemlich hoch gehandelt.

Aber wenn Du Dir die Rute eh für die ganz grossen GuFis gekauft hast, vielleicht war dann die Wahl ja doch die Bessere!? #c


----------



## Nomade (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*

Nicht zu vergessen, dass es sich bei den angebotenen Blechpeitschen oft um Fakes handelt. Gerade diese Teile mit den Goldringen sind oft nicht ganz sauber. Immer eine Rechnung vorzeigen lassen.
Bei er ersten Serie der Blechpeitschen kannst du dir aber sicherer sein. Diese Rute hatte noch Fuji Sic Ringe und wurde auch von Angelgeräte Ussat verkauft. Dort steht dann auch Ussat drauf. Das war noch vor der Zeit der Fälschungen.


----------



## rainer1962 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*

vor allem bekommst du für die großen Gummifischerei, mittlerweile fast fürs gleiche Geld 3 Harrisons (je nach Aufbau)#6


----------



## NorbertF (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*

Hajo für die 6-armigen unter uns


----------



## Papahecht (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*

Hallo
Danke für die Antworten. Werde mal bei MAD nachfragen.

Petri Heil


----------



## NorbertF (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*

der ist beschäftigt, der baut grad meine Blechpeitsche 
Ne Spass, gute Idee  Der baut schöööööne Ruten!


----------



## bassking (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> vor allem bekommst du für die großen Gummifischerei, mittlerweile fast fürs gleiche Geld 3 Harrisons (je nach Aufbau)#6


 
...die aber schwerer sind, breitere Blanks haben und etwas kopflastiger sind, als eine Twisterpeitsche.
Mein Bezug auf die TP., da Du GROßE Gummifische ansprichst.

GROßE Gummifische sind nämlich mit der leichteren Harrison -75g. nicht genauso optimal zu bewegen(Vgl. TP.), da die Rute nicht genauso straff reagiert- der Blank ist nicht annähernd so kraftvoll....Vergleich eher mit der 90er Harrison, auf die aber oben angeführte, kleinere Nachteile im direkten Vergleich zutreffen.

..aber man kann nicht Alles haben 

Bassking.


----------



## rainer1962 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*

Keine Frage Bassking die 75 KANN man mit der TP und BP nicht vergleichen, sie hat einfach ein anderes Spektrum.
Zu Deinen VHF Nachteilen, sofern du auf die VHF angespielt hast:


90iger vhf= 120 gr =6gr schwerer als TP
das merkt Niemand!
blank Spitze: VHF 2,9mm........TP 30mm
Blank unten: VHF 13,9mm.......TP 13,8mm
die geringen Abweichungen liegen in den Fertigungstoleranzen.

Kopflastigkeit, ich persönlich habe bei der VHf kein problem damit, noch nicht mal bei der 120er VT, wird nicht zuletzt auch durch den Aufbau bestimmt.
Welche Ruten man fischt ist nun mal geschmacksache, eine VHF hat nun mal den höheren Kohlefaseranteil und hat deshalb auch ne andere Aktion.
Dieses Thema hatten wir aber schon im Harrison Fred wo von Dir übrigens noch ein ausführliches Statement seit letztem Jahr angekündigt wurde und bis heute noch nicht erschienen ist. 
Mehr sage ich zu diesem Thema nicht mehr, jeder soll die Rute fischen mit deren Aktion er am besten klar kommt


----------



## bassking (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*

Hi Rainer.

Nimm doch mal Deine aufgebaute VHF, fahre nach Leverkusen zum ASE und vergleiche beide Spinnruten miteinander- inclusive Briefwaagenmessung.

Die Spitze der TP. ist stärker- irgendwoher muss die Power ja kommen.

An der Stelle, wo der Blank aus dem Kork austritt, ist der der Harrison deutlich breiter.

Übrigens kann das Märchen der gefühlten besseren "Schnelligkeit" einer Harrison schnell entkräftet werden. 

Bassking.


----------



## don_king (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*



bassking schrieb:


> An der Stelle, wo der Blank aus dem Kork austritt, ist der der Harrison deutlich breiter.



Ist ja auch kein Wunder, wenn der Vorgriff so lange ist :q


----------



## mad (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*



bassking schrieb:


> Hi Rainer.
> 
> Nimm doch mal Deine aufgebaute VHF, fahre nach Leverkusen zum ASE und vergleiche beide Spinnruten miteinander- inclusive Briefwaagenmessung.
> 
> ...



servus,

kommt jetzt wieder deine märchenstunde???


----------



## Bernhard* (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*



bassking schrieb:


> Hi Rainer.
> 
> Nimm doch mal Deine aufgebaute VHF, fahre nach Leverkusen zum ASE und vergleiche beide Spinnruten miteinander- inclusive Briefwaagenmessung.
> 
> ...


 
Mach das lieber nicht, Rainer!
Sonst musst Dir noch ne TP kaufen!! :q:q


----------



## NorbertF (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*



mad schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> kommt jetzt wieder deine märchenstunde???



Schaut so aus, ich bin auch grad am Grübeln wie das gehn soll.
Ich glaub der hat noch nie ne Harrison gesehn, geschweige denn eine von dir.


----------



## bassking (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*



mad schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> kommt jetzt wieder deine märchenstunde???


 
Mal ein Tip am Rande- selbst als Harrisonaufbauer/Dealer sachlich bleiben 

Das unsinnige Gerede über angebliche "Schnelligkeitsvorteile" ist jedenfalls eher "märchenhaft" 

Bassking.


----------



## bassking (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ich glaub der hat noch nie ne Harrison gesehn, geschweige denn eine von dir.


 
Hallo Norbert.

Ich habe die Ruten jeweils miteinander verglichen und gewogen.
Du auch? 
Somit liegst Du falsch in Deiner Annahme.

Übrigens habe ich kein Interesse daran, mit einer "Harrisonlobby" die Eigenschaften der Ruten durchzudiskutieren- es geht nämlich nicht um gut/schlecht oder bekehren, sondern um persönliche Erfahrungen.

Statt schnippisch zu reagieren (mad ) sollte man als seriöser Rutenbauer nach möglichen Gründen suchen (Aufbau anders?) bspw.

Oder geht es nur darum, "Andersdenkende" bzw. andere Erfahrungen, "wegzubeißen"?


Nochmals: Diskutieren gerne- aber nicht unter einem bestimmten Niveau #6

Bassking.


----------



## rainer1962 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*



bassking schrieb:


> Übrigens kann das Märchen der gefühlten besseren "Schnelligkeit" einer Harrison schnell entkräftet werden.
> 
> Bassking.


 
dann leg mal bitte los, bin bereit zu lernen


----------



## bassking (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*

Hi rainer.

Eröffne Du doch ein eigenes Thema- dort könnte man dann ja über den Begriff Schnelligkeit diskutieren.#6
..."dann leg´ mal bitte los"....womit denn |kopfkrat- ich kenne Deine Ansichten und Dein Wortverständnis ja gar nicht !

Bischen "gemütlich", um einzusteigen |uhoh:..."bin bereit zu lernen" würde ich umwandeln in "bin bereit, darüber -hart aber fair- zu diskutieren" ..das lernen wollen klingt in meinen Ohren bischen überheblich...kann mich aber irren...
Leider sind wir schon abgedriftet vom eigentlichen Threatthema

Twisterpeitsche/BP.

Das hindert mich übrigens auch daran, die aktuellen Meßergebnisse bzgl. Tp.(meine eigene) und Harrison90(von meinem bekannter Rutenbauer), heute nochmal aktualisiert, zu posten...OFF TOPIC !


Gruß, Bassking.

P.S: Vielleicht doch eine TP. kaufen...dann klappts mit dem zufälligen Wels möglicherweise besser


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*



bassking schrieb:


> Die Spitze der TP. ist stärker- irgendwoher muss die Power ja kommen.
> 
> An der Stelle, wo der Blank aus dem Kork austritt, ist der der Harrison deutlich breiter.
> 
> ...


|muahah: Was schreibst Du da?
Der breitere Blank (also der höhere Durchmesser) über dem Griff einer VHF ist schon recht dünn, da willste mit einem noch dünneren Blank noch irgendwelchen Staat machen, wenn es um richtige Drills gehen soll? :q :q

Und mit der "Schnelligkeit", da braucht man mit dem älteren Rutenmaterial einfach nicht mehr anzukommen, das ist over. :g


----------



## Pikepauly (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*

@Angeldet
Da hast Du aber mal wieder knallhart eine Lanze für die VHF gebrochen.

Gruss

Gerrit


----------



## Bernhard* (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*



bassking schrieb:


> ...  Das hindert mich übrigens auch daran, die aktuellen Meßergebnisse bzgl. Tp.(meine eigene) und Harrison90(von meinem bekannter Rutenbauer), heute nochmal aktualisiert, zu posten...OFF TOPIC ! ...


 
Ach was, lass´ bitte hören bzw. lesen!!!!



> ... P.S: Vielleicht doch eine TP. kaufen...dann klappts mit dem zufälligen Wels möglicherweise besser


 
Das nützt beim dem Rainer auch nix mehr. Der ist ein genauso übler Grobmotoriker wie ich .... stollte es vielleicht mal mit Auto+Abschleppseil probieren... :m


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*



bassking schrieb:


> ...(von meinem bekannter Rutenbauer)...



Na entlich geht es weiter! |bla:

Hast Du nicht noch was vom Gutachter parat? |kopfkrat

Bitte lass uns teilhaben... #6


----------



## NorbertF (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*

Wo sind die Messergebnisse?


----------



## rainer1962 (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*



bassking schrieb:


> Hi rainer.
> 
> ..."dann leg´ mal bitte los"....womit denn |kopfkrat- ich kenne Deine Ansichten und Dein Wortverständnis ja gar nicht !


na mit dem Beweis wie man gefühlte Schnelligkeit wiederlegt, so wie du es ja angekündigt hast


> Bischen "gemütlich", um einzusteigen |uhoh:..."bin bereit zu lernen" würde ich umwandeln in "bin bereit, darüber -hart aber fair- zu diskutieren" ..das lernen wollen klingt in meinen Ohren bischen überheblich...kann mich aber irren...


bin wirklich bereit zu lernen ob ich dir überheblich vorkomme ist mir dabei völlig Wurscht



> Das hindert mich übrigens auch daran, die aktuellen Meßergebnisse bzgl. Tp.(meine eigene) und Harrison90(von meinem bekannter Rutenbauer), heute nochmal aktualisiert, zu posten...OFF TOPIC !


glaube ich Dir weil.....ein Blank nach dem Handteil gemessen kann ja NIE und NIMMer die gleichen Ergebnisse haben wie den Blank ohne Aufbau...der eine hat ein 60cm Handteil der andre ein 40iger ergo sind die duchmesser verschieden, auch was das gewicht betrifft sind ist der Aufbau wohl doch sehr ausschlaggebend. Um faire Messwerte zu haben wird der reine Blank vermessen und nicht eine fertige Rute. Ich für meinen teil habe das gemacht, dein Statement steht schon sehr lange aus.



> P.S: Vielleicht doch eine TP. kaufen...dann klappts mit dem zufälligen Wels möglicherweise besser


 
Stimmt denn ich hatte an dem Abend ein 8 kg schnürchen mit 4kg FC Vorfach mit dementsprechender Rute. Mit der 120er und dem angepassten Resttackle hätte ich ihn auch ohne TP bekommen. Es geht mir auch nicht darum was wer, wie, gerne fischt, sondern um DEINE Behauptungen die du in den Raum gestellt hast:
breiterer Blank, Kopflastig, schwerer....was sie definitiv im Rohblank NICHT ist. Eine aufgebaute Rute?????? Da kann ich alles verhunzen!!!!!


----------



## bassking (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*

..also doch kein eigenes Thema?

Nun denn, ich war´s nicht...wenn´s Beschwerden gibt.

Jetzt mal Schluß mit dem Palaver- mein Rutenbauer bietet ebenfalls die H. Spinnrutenserie an - aus diesem Grund kann ich auch genau die meßbaren Werte Vergleichen.

Wie gesagt war der Vergleich die Vhf -90 und die TP.

Zuersteinmal habe ich die Längen beider Spinnruten in zusammengestecktem Zustand verglichen- Somit sollte abgeklärt werden, ob ein Blankvergleich bzw. Gewichtsvergleich der beiden Ruten überhaupt sinnvoll ist.

Nur bei quasi gleichlangen Ruten ist das objektiv.(meine Meinung, bin aber kein "Wissenschaftler", wie scheinbar andere hier)

Beide Ruten sind aufgebaut annähernd gleichlang...von der Abschlußkappe bis hin zum Spitzenring in etwa 274cm.

Leichte Ungenauigkeiten bei der Meßung möglich.

Die H.90 lag aufgebaut mit 6+1 Fuji Gold Cermet vor- die TP. mit 5+1 Gold Cermet.

Der Gewichtsunterschied aufgrund des fehlenden Ringes ist äußerst geringfügig im unteren einstelligen Grammbereich...habe ihn mal großzügig mit 2 Gramm veranschlagt.

Die H. Vhf -90 wog- bei annähernd identischen Komponenten- bei briefwaagengemessenen 270g. (in etwa).

Die TP. wog- die 2 Gramm des fehlenden Ringes aufgeschlagen- bei 241Gramm.

Es bestand also bei den mir vorliegenden Rutenmodellen ein FAKTISCHER GEWICHTSUNTERSCHIED VON ANNÄHERND 30 Gramm !!!
Die vorliegende Vhf ist also um gute 12% SCHWERER, ALS DIE TWISTERPEITSCHE. 

Daran lässt sich bei diesem Vergleich GAR NICHT RÜTTELN...AUCH,WENN MAN MÖCHTE |kopfkrat

Der Blankvergleich in punkto Umfang war auch - sowohl sichtbar als auch gemessen- existent.

Die TP. hat einen schlankeren Blank...an der gemessenen Stelle nähe Korkaustritt lag dieser bei größer 1, kleiner 2 mm.

Ob dies viel ist oder nachteilig ist, müssen Andere entscheiden.

Aus Interesse hatte ich die Vhf 75 auch gleichmal mitgewogen- bei diesem Rutenbauer mit 235g. augebaut.

Somit ist eine TP. mit ihren 241g. ganze 6 Gramm "schwerer" und dabei DEUTLICH belastbarer....dies nur mal so am Rande und als "Betthupferl" in Richtung Blankquali gedacht .


In Punkto größerer Kopflastigkeit ist diese fühlbar höher bei der 90er H., als bei der TP.

VON MIR SO SUBJEKTIV EMPFUNDEN BEI DIESEN BEIDEN MODELLEN.

So, erstmal genug- in Punkto Schnelligkeit hätte ich da aber noch einige Ansätze zu "bieten". :m

Ach- und noch was: Sticheleien,Abwertungen,Geringschätzungen versuchen zu vermeiden...sind doch alles Erwachsene hier...

ODER? 

Bassking.

P.S: Wie gesagt wäre ein eigenständiger Threat vielleicht besser...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*



			
				bassking schrieb:
			
		

> Nur bei quasi gleichlangen Ruten ist das objektiv.


Also die Länge ist vollkommen egal, wenn die Ruten für den Anwendungszweck taugen, das ist das Kriterium. Ein etwas längere mit einer etwas kürzeren Rute zu vergleichen macht schon Sinn, wenn die halt so vorliegen, und vor allem wenn es sie in verschiedenen Längen überhaupt gibt .
Ich habe da keine Bedenken eine 9ft mit einer 10ft zu vergleichen, wenn sie in etwa für das gleiche Einsatzgebiet taugen UND man das dazu sagt (schreibt). Erst beim Verschweigen wird der Vergleich unstatthaft.

Beispiel Mefo-Ruten, das sind Längen im Bereich 3,00 bis 3,20m üblich, und da werden die auch waidlich durcheinander eingesetzt und verglichen, und wenn die 3,20er weiter wirft freut man sich darüber, und sagt nicht: Die arme 3m ist da aber im Nachteil, der Vergleich gilt nicht.



> Die H. Vhf -90 wog- bei annähernd identischen Komponenten- bei briefwaagengemessenen 270g. (in etwa).
> 
> Die TP. wog- die 2 Gramm des fehlenden Ringes aufgeschlagen- bei 241Gramm.
> ...
> Daran lässt sich bei diesem Vergleich GAR NICHT RÜTTELN...AUCH,WENN MAN MÖCHTE |kopfkrat


Das heißt doch nur, daß die erste Rute schwerer aufgebaut wurde. Wenn ich mehr und stabiler unterfüttere, dann bekommt man locker so einen Unterschied, und ich schaue zumindest bei stärkeren Rutenklassen schon so #t auf Schaumkleber, Leichtschaumgriffe und was noch alles, da sind mir ein paar 10er Gramm in volle Rollenhalterunterfütterung und stabile Verklebung lieber, das soll ja schließlich (für mich) keine Goldfischrute werden.

Dann die Sache mit dem Balanceblei: Da bekommt die Rute auch gerne mal 20 bis 40g in den Allerwertesten geprummelt, und das macht sie oftmals besser als schlechter.
Also mein Resummee zu den proklamierten Unterschied: Peanuts. :m

Alleine durch Aufbauten im Board haben wir bei gleichen VHFs gerade Unterschiede von bis zu 80g (etwa 195g--275g) gesehen, das ist doch erheblich mehr und hat nur was mit den individuellen Aufbauwünschen zu tun.



> Die TP. hat einen schlankeren Blank...an der gemessenen Stelle nähe Korkaustritt lag dieser bei größer 1, kleiner 2 mm.


Wenn sie schlanker an der Stelle ist, ist sie auch schwächer. Durchmesser trägt extrem viel an Kraft, die Wanddicke muß man im Gegenzug schon um einiges verdicken um gleichzuziehen, was laut Gewichtsvergleich ja gar nicht sein kann. Zum Blank existieren auch die Werte von mad oben, mit 113g liegt das im normalen. Der jetzige neue BP-Blank ist übrigens nach meinen Daten schwerer, was ihn für meine Einschätzung auch robuster macht, da mehr Material drin sein muß bei gleichen Abmessungen.

Was Rainer schon sagte: Richtig treffend ist erstmal nur ein Blankvergleich, und dann alle relevanten Werte aufgeführt.



> Somit ist eine TP. mit ihren 241g. ganze 6 Gramm "schwerer" und dabei DEUTLICH belastbarer....dies nur mal so am Rande und als "Betthupferl" in Richtung Blankquali gedacht .


Woher willst Du das wissen? Belastbarer bezüglich was? Schroten, Drauftreten, Schlagen auf die Bootkante, Hängerzerren oder (nur) der Drill mit dem großen Fisch? Wieviele hast Du im Vergleich gestestet, und wann geschrotet?

Gerade für den letzteren Fall der Very-Huge-Fishes hat die VHF wohl am meisten Power - meine bescheidene Erfahrung, und für mich auch der wichtigste Faktor.
Im Falle des Schrotens durch Mißumgang und Schlagen auf harte Kanten dürfte sie eine Klasse empfindlicher als die BP sein, und zwei Klassen empfindlicher als eine KevSpin4, das ist aber meine subjektive Schätzung, gestützt auf die Geräusche bei Stein- oder Baumkontakt.



> So, erstmal genug- in Punkto Schnelligkeit hätte ich da aber noch einige Ansätze zu "bieten". :m


Das klingt aber verdammt danach, daß Du eine eigene Auffassung von Schnelligkeit hast. Was ist das bei Dir?

Man kann da die Aufladungsfreudigkeit sehen, die Härte oder die peitschende Bewegung? Eine die stehen bleibt, ist also langsam, weil sie sich nicht bewegt?

Ich habe einige Ruten, die straffer als eine VHF sind, ohne großartig viel mehr WG auf die Waagschale zu bringen, und die eine TP wie auch eine BP und eine lange 75er VHF wie ein Spielzeug aussehen lassen, aber die Ratio Leichtigkeit zu Rückstellfreudigkeit in die Gerade über die Zeit bringen die lange nicht. Da ist die VHF superschnell, die schnellste wieder in der Geraden, mit einer ganz einmaligen Neigung nicht durchzuschwingen, eine BP ist da ein Wackelschwanz dagegen.
Nebenbei ist die VHF auch noch recht hart, aber nicht trocken hart, sondern geschmeidig hart.

Wird ja wohl mal irgendwann Zeit, die Biege-Rückstellkurven wirklich exakt mit Lichtschranken zu messen oder mit einer schnellen Kamera aufzunehmen. 

So kann man nur nach seinen subjektiven Beobachtungen gehen, aber da können die vielen VHF-Angler sich ja auch nun nicht mehr irren, ich alleine würde das für mich ja nicht in Anspruch nehmen, mit den vielen anderen Aussagen halte ich das aber schon für allgemeingültig: 

Die VHF hat sehr viel Power und einen schnell sich gerade stellenden Blank, der einer Auslenkung und Aufladung große Kräfte entgegen setzt, die Rute damit einmalig taktil in der Kraftübertragung macht und schnellste Reaktionen ohne Fehlauslenkung oder Schwingen erlaubt.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*

Wiege er doch einfach die Blanks.


----------



## KHof (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*

Morgen!

Messungen der Schnelligkeit sind etwas schwierig, wie Detlef schon schrieb.
Kopflastigkeit kann man aber objektiv messen. Dabei handelt es sich physikalisch betrachtet um ein Drehmoment um den Haltepunkt, also den Rollenfuß. Bei Interesse sollte man die Gewichtskraft messen, die z.B. einen Meter vom Rollenfuß, der drehbar aufgehängt ist entsteht. Dabei muß die Rute waagerecht ausgerichtet sein.
Per Umrechnung von Kg in N (Faktor 9,81) erhält man dann die Einheit des Drehmoments N*m. (Deswegen der Meter Abstand zur Messung.)
Dieser Wert ist natürlich längen- und konstruktionsabhängig, was allerdings nicht stört da die Krafteinleitung ins Handgelenk gefragt ist.
Bei meiner 3 m VHF 45 brauchte ich 22 Gramm im Endknauf um die Kopflastigkeit fast vollständig zu beseitigen, bei einer 3 m Kev 4 sind es fast 30 Gramm. Diese Werte sind aber spezifisch für Aufbau und Grifflänge.

So. Hobbyphysiker ans Werk!

Klaus


----------



## rainer1962 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*



Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> Wiege er doch einfach die Blanks.


 

wurde doch gemacht Thilo, ein Unterschied in den Rohblanks waren 6 gramm, 
eigentlich wurde im prinzip von der Vorpostern schon alles gesagt ein vergleich beider blanks ist nur und wirklich nur im Rohzustand zu bewerkstelligen, denn durch den jeweiligen Aufbau kann und wird viel an den Ruten verändert
Die 6 gramm kommen übrigens durch die Ziercarbonwicklung im handteil der VHF, welche nichts zur Aktion beiträgt sondern lediglich als idendifizierung der VHF als solches gedacht ist.
In einem geb ich Bassking recht, empfindlicher ist die VHF weil hochmodulierte Kohlefaser nun mal gegen Schläge und falsches Drillverhalten in der Endphase, empfindlicher ist. Dieses Material ist wiederrum schuld an der schnelligkeit des Blanks, wie gesagt ob man es mag ist eine ganz andere sache, der eine mag die TP/BP Aktion der andere die der VHF, der nächste liebt die VT ein anderer die Sportex usw....
Bassking Dein Händler soll entweder die Blanks im Rohzustand messen und vergleichen oder beide Ruten haargenau aufbauen, was aber immer zu abweichungen führt da selbst die Zutaten wie Kork, Ringe Rollenhalter etc, auch nicht immer gleich sind.
Aufgebaute Ruten in dem Sinne zu vergleichen wie wqir hier es wollen geht einfach nict. Zwei Lackschichten mehr, ein Ring mehr, anderer Rollenhalter etc dies ales führt zu falschen Ergebnissen. 
Ach ja er soll auch nicht die Carbonzierwicklung messen, zur Info den VHF Blank gibt es auch ohne diese Wicklung die dient wie schon gesagt lediglich zur identifizierung des VHF Blanks sonst nichts.
Winen neuen Fred brauchen wir hier gar nicht denn ich denke es gehört durchaus hier rein, denn die VHF/VT ist nun mal ne kostengünstigere Alternative zu BP/TP/Sniper und co, ob man sie (die Aktion) mag ist ne ganz andere Sache und die Geschmäcker sind nun mal verschieden.#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*

|good: haste schön geschrieben.


----------



## bassking (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*

Hi Angel Det- Du hattest geschrieben:

"Also die Länge ist vollkommen egal, wenn die Ruten für den Anwendungszweck taugen, das ist das Kriterium. "

-Es ging mir aber um den Gewichtsunterschied in aufgebautem Zustand ! Klar, dass dann Unterschiede bei verschiedenlangen Ruten aufgrund ´der Länge entstehen !


"Das heißt doch nur, daß die erste Rute schwerer aufgebaut wurde". 

-Hi. so schlau war ich auch schon- und habe deshalb den Rutenbauer auch befragt- er meinte, dass in Punkto Harzmasse (ich glaube, er sagte Harz), Unterschiede bestehen könnten- ebenso in Punkto verwendeter Abschlußkappe (Alu oder sonstwas, evtl. sogar ganz ohne!) ...aber 30 Gramm Harzunterschied? Wo soll das denn hin?|kopfkrat Ansonsten verbaut er nur hochwertigste Komponenten- fast identisch mit der TP, nur der Kork ist leicht unterschiedlich.

"Dann die Sache mit dem Balanceblei: Da bekommt die Rute auch gerne mal 20 bis 40g in den Allerwertesten geprummelt, und das macht sie oftmals besser als schlechter."

-Es wurde aber kein solches Blei verbaut.

"Also mein Resummee zu den proklamierten Unterschied: Peanuts. :m"

-Gut möglich- kopflastiger war diese- Harrison aber trotzdem.

"Alleine durch Aufbauten im Board haben wir bei gleichen VHFs gerade Unterschiede von bis zu 80g (etwa 195g--275g) gesehen, das ist doch erheblich mehr und hat nur was mit den individuellen Aufbauwünschen zu tun."

-Gut- aber deshalb wurden auch nahezu komponentengleiche , gleichlange ruten verglichen...keine "aufgemotzten".


"Wenn sie schlanker an der Stelle ist, ist sie auch schwächer. Durchmesser trägt extrem viel an Kraft, die Wanddicke muß man im Gegenzug schon um einiges verdicken um gleichzuziehen, was laut Gewichtsvergleich ja gar nicht sein kann."

-Die TP. ist dickwandig- aber vom Umfang her schmaler- ich vergleiche morgen auch nochmal die Wandstärken.Wäre die H90 an der Stelle genauso dickwandig, können trotzdem Unterschiede in der Kohlefaser liegen (Modulierung)- oder? |kopfkrat 

. "Der jetzige neue BP-Blank ist übrigens nach meinen Daten schwerer, was ihn für meine Einschätzung auch robuster macht, da mehr Material drin sein muß bei gleichen Abmessungen."

-Womit man Rute NR.3 in die Diskussion bringt...ob das nun was bringt in Bezug auf den Vergleich?

"Was Rainer schon sagte: Richtig treffend ist erstmal nur ein Blankvergleich, und dann alle relevanten Werte aufgeführt".

-Finde ich nicht, da man nicht mit dem nackten Blank fischt- sondern mit der vollaugebauten Gerte.

Wenn der Blank der H. nun Nachteile im Aufbau entwickelt bspw.wegen des höheren Umfangs oder aus anderen Gründen, ist die kopflastigere Rute unvorteilhafter (aber das ist nur meine Theorie)


"Woher willst Du das wissen? Belastbarer bezüglich was?"

-Ganz klar bezogen auf fischbares Ködergewicht sowie Wurfgewicht...oder meinst Du, die H75er ist genauso hart, wie die TP???

"Gerade für den letzteren Fall der Very-Huge-Fishes hat die VHF wohl am meisten Power - meine bescheidene Erfahrung, und für mich auch der wichtigste Faktor".

-Was Deine subjektive Wahrnehmung wäre.


"Im Falle des Schrotens durch Mißumgang und Schlagen auf harte Kanten dürfte sie eine Klasse empfindlicher als die BP sein, und zwei Klassen empfindlicher als eine KevSpin4, das ist aber meine subjektive Schätzung, gestützt auf die Geräusche bei Stein- oder Baumkontakt."

-Siehe oben- aber ich respektiere natürlich Deine Erfahrung !


"Das klingt aber verdammt danach, daß Du eine eigene Auffassung von Schnelligkeit hast. Was ist das bei Dir?"

-Verkürzt folgendes: Um schnell zu sein,wird Härte benötigt und eine angepasste Aktion ( "progressiv").

Nur so werden die Köder "direkt" beschleunigt.

Sowohl Zupf- Stil ,als auch Reiß-Stil bedingen, dass nach erfolgter Beschleunigung die Rute wieder Rtg. Köder geführt wird- in diesem Moment, der ein Bruchteil einer Sekunde sein dürfte, sind harte Ruten wieder "gerade"..während die "Schlafmützen-Weichruten" nacharbeiten...also langsamer sind.

Eine weichere Rute ist beim Beschleunigen ohnehin langsamer, weil Kraft verpufft.
Das Gleiche gilt für den Anhieb- hier ist die härtere Gufirute IMMER die Beste (auch auf Barsch).
Meiner Meinung nach sind - bei annähernd gleicher Aktion und Härte sowie Länge(Hebelwirkung !!)- die Ruten schneller, welche 1) leichter sind bzw. leichter aufgebaut sind 
und 2) die weniger kopflastig sind, da eben diese Lastigkeit vom Angler mit zusätzlicher Kraft kompensiert werden muss.

Schnelligkeit also 3-Phasenunterteilt: Wurf,Führung, Anhieb.

Wenn nach meinem Dafürhalten neben Härte und Aktion ebenso Gewicht und mögliche kopflastigere Verarbeitung einer H. deren Schnelligkeit ausmachen, wären im Prinzip alle unterschiedlichen Aufbauten auch unterschiedlich schnell- .

"Man kann da die Aufladungsfreudigkeit sehen, die Härte oder die peitschende Bewegung? Eine die stehen bleibt, ist also langsam, weil sie sich nicht bewegt?"

-Eben nicht- je starrer, desto schneller!...der "Weitwurfaspekt" ist für mich untergeordnet, da nur in Extremsituationen interessant.
Gut fischbar wird die (Gummifisch)-Gerte erst durch Steifigkeit, Ausgewogenheit und Gesamtgewicht.

"So kann man nur nach seinen subjektiven Beobachtungen gehen, aber da können die vielen VHF-Angler sich ja auch nun nicht mehr irren, ich alleine würde das für mich ja nicht in Anspruch nehmen, mit den vielen anderen Aussagen halte ich das aber schon für allgemeingültig"

-Eben- subjektiv mit einem Schuss Objektivität (mein richtiger oder falscher Erklärungsansatz/versuch oben).

Weil es eben subjekt. ist, sehe ich eben NICHT ein, mich als Märchenerzähler abstempeln zu lassen !

Ebenso stimmen die abgewogenen Gewichte- den Hinweis auf untersch. Aufbauarten hatte ich ja selber gegeben.

Irren tun sich die zufriedenen Besitzer nicht...aber wer kennt denn schon die TP. von diesen Leuten- mal ehrlich...vielleicht Einer von 20? ...wenn überhaupt ! 

"Die VHF hat sehr viel Power und einen schnell sich gerade stellenden Blank, der einer Auslenkung und Aufladung große Kräfte entgegen setzt, die Rute damit einmalig taktil in der Kraftübertragung macht und schnellste Reaktionen ohne Fehlauslenkung oder Schwingen erlaubt."

-Die TP. aber auch- fragt sich nur, welche nun die bessere Wahl darstellt...wahrscheinlich Alles subjektiv |rolleyes


Bassking.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*

Sinnlose Diskussion.
Wenn doch klar ist, dass sich die Blanks nur um 6 Gramm unterscheiden, muss es einzig und allein am Zusammenbau liegen.


----------



## don_king (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*



bassking schrieb:


> Wenn der Blank der H. nun Nachteile im Aufbau entwickelt bspw.wegen des höheren Umfangs oder aus anderen Gründen, ist die kopflastigere Rute unvorteilhafter (aber das ist nur meine Theorie)



Mir fällt beim Besten Willen kein Grund ein weshalb sich 1-2mm mehr Durchmesse vorm Griff nachteilig im Aufbau entwickeln sollten!?!

Und schonmal daran gedacht den Aufbau an die jeweilige Rute anzupassen? Wenn man die TP mit der für die Harrison optimalen Beringung (Anzahl, Grösse, Verteilung) aufbaut und dann noch die Grifflänge anpasst ist im direkten Vergleich vermutlich die TP mit dem selben Aufbau subjektiv "schlechter".

Meiner Meinung nach ist das Mehrgewicht kein Nachteil, auf die Verteilung kommt es an. Eine 50g schwerere Rute, die aber ausgewogen ist fischt sich wesentlich besser (nur mal so an alle die aus allen Wolken fallen wenn sie erfahren das eine Harrison schwerer als 200g ist ).

Gruss Stefan


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*



bassking schrieb:


> "Die VHF hat sehr viel Power und einen schnell sich gerade stellenden Blank, der einer Auslenkung und Aufladung große Kräfte entgegen setzt, die Rute damit einmalig taktil in der Kraftübertragung macht und schnellste Reaktionen ohne Fehlauslenkung oder Schwingen erlaubt."
> 
> -Die TP. aber auch- fragt sich nur, welche nun die bessere Wahl darstellt...wahrscheinlich Alles subjektiv |rolleyes


Da ich sie bisher nicht vergleichen konnte (schade ), kann ich nur nach dem gehen was mad hier gezeigt hat:

1. BP und TP sind sich dermaßen ähnlich, daß ganz am Anfang immer noch Zweifel geblieben sind, ob es nicht in der Größenordnung der Produktionsabweichungen liegt (?), siehe Posts von Geraetefetischist.
Die BP in anscheinend sogar etwas stärkerer Ausführung vom Blank gg. oben in Post 1 ff kenne ich (+~12g), die VHF Palette bis 75er auch sehr gut. Die VHF bietet wesentlich mehr Straffheit und Schwingarmut.

2. schau mal in Posting 31 das 3.Photo:
"von oben Blechpeitsche 5/100, Twisterpeitsche 5/70, Harrison VHF 15/45"
Wenn die TP 5-70g praktisch die Spitzenpower einer VHF 15-45g hat (was ich anhand der auch abgebildeten BP gut nachvollziehen kann), was ist dann im Power-Verhältnis alleine der Spitze von VHF zu TP ? Nach meiner Rechnung mit 70/45 = 1,55 mal stärker :m

Ob einem die TP so gut gefällt oder besser eine BP oder eine VHF, das ist in der Tat subjektiv, weil jeder da ein bischen anders fühlt und agiert.
Z.B. die Sichtbisserkenner, glaubt man ja kaum  , aber die schwören Stein und Bein selbst bei Zandern, daß sie den Biß an der Spitzenauslenkung sehen. 
Klar das die angepaßte Weichspitze hier Vorteile hat, eben oft die BP. 
Ich spüre schneller und vor allem ohne Hinzugucken bzw. genauer gesagt woanders nach steigenden/raubenden Fischen hinguckend den elektrischen Schlag mit der VHF, das finde ich viel besser. 
Wer hat recht?


----------



## rainer1962 (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*



Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> Sinnlose Diskussion.
> Wenn doch klar ist, dass sich die Blanks nur um 6 Gramm unterscheiden, muss es einzig und allein am Zusammenbau liegen.


 

meine Rede......

tut mir leid ich kenne keine Handaufgebaute VHF die Kopflastig ist (natürlich ohne gegengewicht in der Abschlusskappe aufgebaut), wenn du schon kopflastige VHF hattes oder hast, dann liegt das eindeutig am Aufbau wer auch immer die aufgebaut hat, sollte sich mal seine Gedanken darüber machen.......und nicht nur 0/8/15 aufbauten machen, was wiederum nicht heissen soll, dass schlechte Zutaten verbaut, oder der Bau an sich nicht qualitativ hochwertig ist. In diesem Sinne wünsche ich Dir mit deiner TP/BP und vorallem deinen Sageruten ne Menge Spass und dass die sehr oft krumm sein mögen|wavey:


----------



## bassking (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> "meine Rede......
> 
> tut mir leid ich kenne keine Handaufgebaute VHF die Kopflastig ist (natürlich ohne gegengewicht in der Abschlusskappe aufgebaut), wenn du schon kopflastige VHF hattes oder hast, dann liegt das eindeutig am Aufbau wer auch immer die aufgebaut hat, sollte sich mal seine Gedanken darüber machen"
> 
> ...


----------



## rainer1962 (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*

vor 30 Jahren gabs noch keine VHF Blanks, heute sind es auch keine Autoschlosser sondern Automechatroniker und die alten Autoschlossermeister haben Weiterbildungen besucht und werden regelmäßig auf Lehrgänge geschickt, das betrifft im übrigen jede Sparte.
will heissen neue Techniken, neue Köder somit neue Führungsstile welche andere Blanks und somit andere Aufbauten forderten, auch wurden die "Zutaten" wie Ringe Schnür Rollen weiterentwickelt. Ich muss eine heutige Spinrute den dementsprechenden Forderungen auch im Aufbau anpassen. Vorgrifflänge, Rollenhalter, Handteillänge, einsteg, zweisteg, dreisteg, Lowprofiler usw....usw... jeder bekommt sein Rütchen......
im übrigen bietet er ja handaufgebaute Ruten von der "Stange" an, zumindest hast du das im Harrison fred behauptet, nach dem Motto keine Wartezeit ist alles schon vorrätig aufgebaut egal mit welchen Zutaten....(was ist der Sinn der handgebauten Rute????)
ich lasse mir ne Rute für mich mit meinen Maßen aufbauen, das macht Sinn.
wie gesagt ansonsten sind die Rohblank nahezu identisch (Gewicht, Länge, Stärke usw), also ist und bleibt es eine Frage des Aufbaus, somit sollte nicht ich einen Crashkurs machen
zumal ich ja auch keine bauen will
deine Empfindung ist ja o.k. also werde glücklich mit der total ausgewogenen TP und wirf deine Vhf ins Eck#6
den Beweis den du zu bringen gedenkst kann nur den Rohblank betreffen nicht die aufgebauten Ruten!


----------



## bassking (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> vor 30 Jahren gabs noch keine VHF Blanks, heute sind es auch keine Autoschlosser sondern Automechatroniker und die alten Autoschlossermeister haben Weiterbildungen besucht und werden regelmäßig auf Lehrgänge geschickt, das betrifft im übrigen jede Sparte.
> will heissen neue Techniken, neue Köder somit neue Führungsstile welche andere Blanks und somit andere Aufbauten forderten, auch wurden die "Zutaten" wie Ringe Schnür Rollen weiterentwickelt. Ich muss eine heutige Spinrute den dementsprechenden Forderungen auch im Aufbau anpassen. Vorgrifflänge, Rollenhalter, Handteillänge, einsteg, zweisteg, dreisteg, Lowprofiler usw....usw... jeder bekommt sein Rütchen......
> im übrigen bietet er ja handaufgebaute Ruten von der "Stange" an, zumindest hast du das im Harrison fred behauptet, nach dem Motto keine Wartezeit ist alles schon vorrätig aufgebaut egal mit welchen Zutaten....(was ist der Sinn der handgebauten Rute????)
> ich lasse mir ne Rute für mich mit meinen Maßen aufbauen, das macht Sinn.
> ...


 

Hallo Rainer- warum so aufgebracht?

Du hast scheinbar Einiges mißverstanden: Klar entwickelt sich das Geschäft- das schließt die persönliche Entwicklung des Bauers mit ein, da er fortwährend baut !

Da gibt es überhaupt keinen Widerspruch- somit hättest Du Dir die ganzen Erläuterungen eigendlich sparen können.

Du kennst den Herren nicht- urteilst aber über Ihn- dazu sage ich jetzt mal Nichts !

Es wurden MODERNE, TOP KOMPONENTEN verwendet- der Herr arbeitet am "Puls der Zeit"- zufrieden? #q

"Von der Stange" wird gar Nix produziert- es ist eine Reihe der Rutenserie ständig im Ständer, damit  die Leute wenigstens mal die Ruten in die Hand nehmen können !!!

Ist Eine weg, wird nachgebaut- so einfach ist das...hast Du damit irgendein Problem?
Oder noch weitere Kritik?

Sonderwünsche könne selbstverständlich geäußert werden.

Übrigens ist die "Exklusivlackierung" einer bestimmten Farbe völliger Quark- ein Anruf beim Harrison Zwischenhändler- und ein andersfarbiger Lack wird bestellt.
Wurde mir gestern noch zugesichert.
GAR KEIN THEMA !

Da die Nachfrage sich bei diesem Händler bzgl. Harrison erst entwickelt, hat er (noch) wenige Kunden- sehr, sehr kurze Wartezeiten also, WENN man die Rute vor Ort vergriffen sein SOLLTE.

Alles im grünen, wie man sieht.

Lies einfach genauer nach- der Crashkurs war ein süffisanter Seitenhieb, da Du unterschwellig unterstellst, dieser Bauer würde..sagen wir mal.."suboptimal arbeiten.

Vielleicht lernst Du die Leute besser erstmal kennen.
..und von wegen "Beweise erbringen, Vhf in die Ecke schmeißen"
Sehr selstam...scheinbar sind die Rutenbesitzer dermaßen fixiert auf ihre "Einzig Wahren", dass man nicht mehr darüber diskutieren darf.#c

Empfindlichkeit, Majestätsbeleidigung..oder Frechheit...oder was?

Es macht doch auch Spass, über die Eigenschaften zu fachsimpeln,klönen und meinetwegen auch zu vermuten..wo ist denn das Problem?

Werdet doch mal ein bischen lockerer, ihr Harrisonfritzen 

(Vorsicht, sarkastischer Scherz, bitte nicht mißverstehen )


Bassking.


----------



## mad (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*



bassking schrieb:


> Übrigens ist die "Exklusivlackierung" einer bestimmten Farbe völliger Quark- ein Anruf beim Harrison Zwischenhändler- und ein andersfarbiger Lack wird bestellt.
> Wurde mir gestern noch zugesichert.
> GAR KEIN THEMA !



servus,

da gebe ich dir recht, Gelb, Grün, Lila usw.

aber eins weiß ich sicher du oberschlauer,
den vhf blank in cobaltblau bekommt keiner außer mir.
soll dein rutenbauer doch mal versuchen welche zu bestellen, ist nicht der erste der schon diesen wollte aber leider nicht bekommen hat.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*



mad schrieb:


> den vhf blank in cobaltblau bekommt keiner außer mir.


Und genau der Blank ist wunderschön! :vik:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*



bassking schrieb:


> Es macht doch auch Spass, über die Eigenschaften zu fachsimpeln,klönen und meinetwegen auch zu vermuten..wo ist denn das Problem?


Seh ich ja auch so, wenn man denn eine Linie findet oder bei bestimmten Sachen bleibt. Immer wieder neue Dinge in Spiel zu bringen und zu mixen, die einer Überprüfung nicht stand halten, das ist dagegen unschön. :g
Aber gerne mal weiter ...



> Es wurden MODERNE, TOP KOMPONENTEN verwendet- der Herr arbeitet am "Puls der Zeit"- zufrieden? #q


Das widerspricht sich einfach mit dem dicken Aufbau, den Du an seiner einen VHF monierst und da der "Rute" zuschreibst. Die 6g Blankdifferenz sind einfach lächerlich. 
Die "Rute" ist im Gegensatz zum Blank aber das ureigene Produkt des Rutenbauers. Einersits stellst Du ihm ein Armutszeugnis aus, andererseits lobst Du ihn. #c



> "Von der Stange" wird gar Nix produziert- es ist eine Reihe der Rutenserie ständig im Ständer, damit  die Leute wenigstens mal die Ruten in die Hand nehmen können !!!
> 
> Ist Eine weg, wird nachgebaut- so einfach ist das...hast Du damit irgendein Problem?


Wie denn nun? fertig und mitnehmen, oder nur Anschauungsstücke? #c
Anschauungsstücke sind ja in der Tat löblich, viel besser als nur drüber zu quatschen, aber ein angepaßter Individualaufbau ist schon mal Grundvorraussetzung für die Ruten in der Klasse, worüber wir hier reden. Also wird nicht mitgenommen, sondern mal angeschaut? ist ja auch ok, aber beides gleichzeitig geht schlecht, entweder er hat durchaus kaufbare Muster da stehen und baut Ruten auch Individuell auf, oder es sind vorgefertigte Durchschnitts-Stangenruten.

Wenn man mal die relevanten VHFs zählt, also 30, 45, 75, 90, 120, dazu in wenigstens 2 Längen, macht das 10 Ruten mal einigermaßen gestaffelte Griffaufbauten. Ist der Anbieter+Erbauer jetzt so groß, daß er immer 30-40 einigermaßen alleine vom Griff her differente fertige Ruten stehen hat?


----------



## mad (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*

sorry det,

aber glaube die antwort bekommst nicht mehr.

ich kenne sehr viel rutenbauer und habe schon viele ruten von verschiedene gesehen. 
ich habe von jeden sehr großen respekt welche arbeit er macht.
bassking schreibt von einen der das vielleicht nicht mal weiß.

darum bitte ich Thomas|wavey:
mach hier dicht!!!!

Danke


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: !!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*

Da Mad das Thema auchegstartet hat und bevors ausartet, komm ich dem Wunsch nach.


----------

